# Presario 2700us network card

## Attitude

I am trying to get my network card to work in my presario. I got it to work on install but not it does not want to start saying it can not load the module durning install it used eepro100 but now, ANy ideas?

----------

## WildBill

Try using either the "tulip" module or the "de4x5" module.  My Presario 1800T seems to like the tulip module, although it's an Intel chip.

The history is, the tulip and de4x5 drivers are for Digital ethernet chipsets.  At some point, Intel bought Digital's network business and technologies, and incorporated that into their products... so depending on what chipset you have, the tulip and/or de4x5 drivers work on your machine.

That's what I've been able to figure out, anyway...    :Smile: 

----------

## Banjo Gentooie

 *Attitude wrote:*   

> I am trying to get my network card to work in my presario. I got it to work on install but not it does not want to start saying it can not load the module durning install it used eepro100 but now, ANy ideas?

 

It should still be eepro100, that's what I'm using with my 2701EA.

Make sure you enabled it in your kernel configuration.  If it's compiled already check dependencies.  Make sure the modules_install you did goes with the bzImage you created.

----------

